

Hardware Startups: Hardware Alley at TechCrunch Disrupt NY - jmolin1
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/hardware-startups-join-us-in-hardware-alley-at-techcrunch-disrupt-ny/

======
rafikech
I'd love to check out that 24-inch cocktail table! anyone heard more details
of it?

~~~
karimk
i have not heard about it but it sounded innovative

